# Unbekannte aber Gute oder Lustige Horrorfilme...



## El Homer (27. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin,
wollte mal fragen was ihr so an "exotischen" Horrorfilmen kennt die teilweise ganz gut, oder halt so schlecht sind das man einfach nur noch lachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang ma an:

"Hatchet", "Wrestlemaniac"eine Scene is wirklich makaber), "Severance"

mfg


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Muttertag 2 - Die Söhne sind zurück

Allein der Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. Februar 2009)

Ich schreib einfach mal ein paar auf:

-Carnosaur
-Tromeo and Juliet
-Hotel Hell
-Basket Case
-(Meet the Feebles)
-Mosquito
-Zona Zombie
-Zombie lake
-Hollywood Chainsaw hookers


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (27. Februar 2009)

eins meiner lieblings Horros Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Night falls (27. Februar 2009)

Der ist aber nicht unbekannt... Hoffe ich zumindest - ein Meisterwerk O:


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (27. Februar 2009)

Ich fands umbekannt, habs damals vor 2jahren auf einen TV sender gesehn...meine freunde kannten es auch nicht ^^


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Zimmer 1408, ob der gut ist lässt sich streiten, hab ihn auch an manchen Stellen nicht so verstanden aber er ist glaub ich nicht zu bekannt oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 edit: ok, ich glaub ich hab mich getäuscht.^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Februar 2009)

Machine Girl.

Ist zwar nicht wirklich "Horror", aber schön blutig. Und auf jeden Fall lustig^^

Wer auf abartiges Zeug steht, kann sich auch mal Mucha Sangre antun. Irgendwie ne Mischung aus Bad Taste und From Dusk till Dawn. Also auch mehr auf Humor (nur halt "kranker Scheiß" - Humor) ausgelegt.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Ein Geiler Horrorfilm (Ich finde sogar der geilste) ist Rec Der is einfach nur hammer geil und es war der erste Horrorfim bei dem ich schiss bekommen habe.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Lustig? Horror?
Meint ihr ufnreiweillig lustig, so schlecht gemacht das man lachen muss? Oder lacht ihr darüber wenn Menschen zerhackt werden? Ok, das ist jz brutal ausgedrückt, aber ihr wisst, was ich mein?


----------



## Night falls (27. Februar 2009)

Jo, Machine Girl ist sehr zu empfehlen... Zimmer 1408 ist allein schon wegen seiner hochkarätigen Besetzung sehr bekannt^^ (aber auch recht gut, mmn)


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Oder lacht ihr darüber wenn Menschen zerhackt werden? Ok, das ist jz brutal ausgedrückt, aber ihr wisst, was ich mein?


Auch das kann lustig sein.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Aber nur wenns so schlecht gemacht ist das man lachen muss...
bei einem realistischen film, und jemand wird der arm abgehackt, wer hat so ne verdrehte vorstellung von humor das er dabei lachen muss?


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber nur wenns so schlecht gemacht ist das man lachen muss...
> bei einem realistischen film, und jemand wird der arm abgehackt, wer hat so ne verdrehte vorstellung von humor das er dabei lachen muss?


Stell dir vor der pfeift ein fröhliches Liedchen oder spielt 'ne Runde Poker während seine Beine abgesägt werden oder so...
Man kann alles so gestalten, dass man (je nach Person mehr oder weniger) lachen muss.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stell dir vor der pfeift ein fröhliches Liedchen oder spielt 'ne Runde Poker während seine Beine abgesägt werden oder so...


Tut mir leid, ich finde das überhaupt nicht lustig. Ich kanns nicht nachvolziehen das bei so etwas jemand lachen muss


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich finde das überhaupt nicht lustig. Ich kanns nicht nachvolziehen das bei so etwas jemand lachen muss


Lol, jetzt hab ich angefangen mir son Zeug vorzustellen und komm ausm Lachen nicht mehr raus, 
wie kann man sowas abartig Blödes nicht lustig finden?


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stell dir vor der pfeift ein fröhliches Liedchen oder spielt 'ne Runde Poker während seine Beine abgesägt werden oder so...
> Man kann alles so gestalten, dass man *(je nach Person mehr oder weniger)* lachen muss.





Lisutari schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich finde das überhaupt nicht lustig. Ich kanns nicht nachvolziehen das bei so etwas jemand lachen muss





Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, jetzt hab ich angefangen mir son Zeug vorzustellen und komm ausm Lachen nicht mehr raus,
> wie kann man sowas abartig Blödes nicht lustig finden?


Naja ich frag mich immer wie man Southpark lustig finden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Humor scheiden sich die Geschmäcker
und
ich schmunzle immernoch wegen Lurocks beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

i sag nur DIE KILLER HAND

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Killerhand

absolut genial mehr als nur lustig^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Februar 2009)

Wie Lurock ja gesagt hat kommt es auch immer drauf an wie die Brutalität dargestellt wird.

Wenn Wile E. Coyote mal wieder unter einem Stein begraben wird, dann kann das durchaus lustig sein. Wenn ein Hund auf realistische Weise von einem anderen Stein zerschmettert wird dann ist das eben nicht lustig.

Und ich glaube nicht dass jemand zB bei der Eröffnungsschlacht von Der Soldat James Ryan gelacht hat.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und ich glaube nicht dass jemand zB bei der Eröffnungsschlacht von Der Soldat James Ryan gelacht hat.


Falsch gedacht... >.> ...als ich den Film mit ein paar Freunden geguckt hab, meint einer wie
die wohl an die Film Requisiten kommen, ob der für das Material Verantwortliche bei ner Firma
anruft und am Telefon "54 aufgedunsene Leichen und ~60 Kg blutige Gedärme" bestellt.
Als wir dann Theorien aufgestellt haben kam uns das plötzlich so absurd vor, dass wir
vor Lachen den "Sieg" der Truppen verpasst haben und danach nochmal ein Kapitel
zurückgespult mussten...

Glaube zumindest dass das Saving Private Ryan war...


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

also i hab bei saving private ryan net gelacht...Aber bei absturden theorien wie eure könnte man bestimmt lachen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stell dir vor der pfeift ein fröhliches Liedchen oder spielt 'ne Runde Poker während seine Beine abgesägt werden oder so...
> Man kann alles so gestalten, dass man (je nach Person mehr oder weniger) lachen muss.


oder wenn jemandem der kopf abgehackt wird und jemand spielt im Kino verdammt laut n Tusch ein auch da kann man vor lachen abbrechen 

danke nochmal dme unbekannten XD


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Oder in nem Movie, ein Killer läuft umher, und im Geböude, die nichts ahnende, neu eingestellte Sekretärin vergisst immer wieder Sachen, muss einen Kaffee zum Chef bringen, murmeld "jetzt blos nicht den Kopf verlieren" - und der Killer enthäupted sie 5sec später xD


Aber das ist alels atm etwas OT :>


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

Gab es nichtmal nen Weihnachtsmann-Horror Film?^^ Hab ich letzens im *insert Elektronikfachmarkt mit dem Namen eines Planeten* bei den Restposten gesehen =D


----------



## Night falls (27. Februar 2009)

Jack Frost ist ein Schneemann Horror-Film, der sollte es auch tun...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. Februar 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und ich glaube nicht dass jemand zB bei der Eröffnungsschlacht von Der Soldat James Ryan gelacht hat.



oh doch. ich habe gelacht als der typ seinen arm gesucht hat und ihn dann gefunden und aufgehoben hat. ja, ich bin ein bisschen komisch im kopf manchmal, aber nur manchmal.

ansonsten ein lustiger horrorfilm, der eher unbekannt ist. hm, fällt mir auf die schnelle nix ein. ausser die tanz der teufel reihe, aber die ist ja bekannt wie ein bunter hund.


----------



## BimmBamm (28. Februar 2009)

Schau mal hier rein:

http://groups.google.de/group/de.rec.film....e8cc8cc2edbee7d
http://groups.google.de/group/de.rec.film....61057cd0d0afe07

Beide Artikel sind zwar schon etwas älter, aber da sind zeitlose "Klassiker" meiner Sammlung dabei.

Den schundigsten und lustigsten Horrorstreifen aller Zeiten kannte ich da allerdings noch nicht. Die absolute Party-Granate ist Dwain Espers "Maniac" (aka "Sex Maniac"). Kurzkritik:

"Es ist mir immer wieder ein echtes Vergnügen, wenn mir völlig unerwartet eine absolute Trashperle vor die Glotzer flimmert, die so vollkommen daneben ist, daß man aus dem ungläubigen Staunen und Lachen überhaupt nicht mehr heraus kommt. Beginnen möchte ich mit einer solchen Perle, die ganz locker in den Olymp der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten vordringt und dabei wesentlich unterhaltsamer, blöder und handwerklich noch schlechter gemacht ist als beispielsweise Ed Woods "Plan 9 from outer space".
Dwain Esper, dessen Filmographie auch einen Streifen mit dem Titel "How to undress in front of your husband" aufweist, kam anfang der '30er Jahre des vergangenen Jahrhunderts auf die wunderbare Idee, seine reinen Exploiter als "Aufklärung" auszugeben, um so der Zensur ein Schnippchen zu schlagen. Im Falle seines "Maniac" (1934) bedeutet dies, daß die Filmhandlung immer wieder von Schrifttafeln, unterlegt mit Fahrstuhlgedudel der unerträglichsten Art, unterbrochen wird, in denen der Zuschauer über psychische Erkrankungen und deren Auswirkungen informiert werden soll. Die so angestrebte Seriösität wird denn auch vom Plot vollkommen unterstützt: Da gibt es den völlig bekloppten Wissenschaftler Dr. Meirschultz, der bereits optisch den Archetyp des studierten Wirrkopfs inklusive Rauschebart, wirrem Haarschopf und Nickelbrille widerspiegelt. Dieser geniale Querdenker hat ein Mittel entwickelt, mit dem er Tote wieder zum Leben erwecken kann. Nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Test versagt sein wegen irgendwelcher ungesetzlicher Aktivitäten vorbelasteter Assistent Maxwell bei der Beschaffung weiterer Versuchskaninchen, weil ihn kämpfende Katzen derart erschrecken, daß er wimmernd das Weite sucht. Dr. Meirschultz hat - nach kurzem Heulkrampf - jedoch eine superbe Idee: Maxwell soll sich erschießen und sich sogleich wiederbeleben lassen. Maxwell behagt das aus völlig unverständlichen Gründen gar nicht und knallt den Strubbelkopp über den Haufen, um sich dann mit Hilfe eines zufällig herumstehenden Makeup-Koffers, wie er sich wahrscheinlich in jedem gut ausgestatteten Blubberlabor der damaligen Zeit befunden haben muß, in seinen ehemaligen Geldgeber zu verwandeln. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt knallt der Streifen völlig durch; das muß man sehen, um's zu glauben (mehrmals - und selbst dann fällt es noch schwer).
Bei Esper stimmt wirklich nichts: Die Schauspieler sind sauschlecht, die Story macht nicht mal halbwegs Sinn, völlig unnütze Zwischenschnitte und herrliche, fast unübersehbare Anschlußfehler erfreuen das Herz jedes Trashfans. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen schlechten Filmen langweilt "Maniac" jedoch in keiner einzigen Sekunde seiner kurzen 51 Minuten Laufzeit, sondern bietet Entertainment pur. Nebenbei liefert Esper noch den Beweis, daß es richtig gigantisch große Scheiße bereits zu Anfangszeiten des Tonfilms gab - inklusive Früh-Splatter und Nakedeis.
Wer diesen großartigen frühen Vertreter des Partyfilms sichten möchte, hat drei Möglichkeiten: Er bezieht aus den USA die vom "Qualitätslabel"  Treeline vertriebene Box "50 Horror Classics", die noch viel mehr (allerdings weniger unterhaltsamen) Müll und ein paar kleine Perlen bietet oder greift auf die Veröffentlichung von "Kino and Video" inklusive Audiokommentar und Bonusfilm namens "Narcotic" (ebenso strubbelig wie "Maniac", aber weit weniger unterhaltend) zurück. Wer nicht importieren möchte, muß mit der Version von cmv vorlieb nehmen. Dort ist der Streifen als Extra zu irgendeinem Herschel-Gordon-Lewis-Machwerk enthalten." (aus dem unveröffentlichten Teil meiner dritten Party-Film-Empfehlungen).

Weniger oder mittlerweile nicht mehr bekannte gute Horrorfilme:

"Session 9" von Brad Anderson. Sozusagen die "Anti-These" zum traditionellen Horrorfilm (Spukhaus ohne Spuk; kaum Dunkel-Szenen; ein "Monster", das schließlich mehr Mitleid als Angst hervorruft - und ein stilles Ende, das nachwirkt. Leider nur im Originalton zu genießen; die Synchro zerstört den Film komplett).

"Kairo" aka "Pulse" von Kurosawa. Die Horror-Antwort auf "Fight Club", ganz und gar gegen den Teenie-Horror-Boom geworfen. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Ami-Remake, das in keinster Weise an das Original anknüpfen kann (vor allen Dingen nicht inhaltlich). "Do you want to see a ghost?"

"The Haunting" ("Bis das Blut gefriert"). Bis heute unübertroffener Geisterhaus-Film, der mit sparsamen Mitteln ein Höchstmaß an Atmosphäre und Bedrohung erzeugt. Wieder nicht zu verwechseln mit dem unerträglichen Remake.

"The Innocents". Steht "The Haunting" in keinerlei Hinsicht nach. Einer der Klassiker, die man im Horror-Genre gesehen haben sollte.

"The Uninvited". Sozusagen das Urbild eines "Romantic Thrillers" mit allem, was dazugehört: Geräusche in der Nacht, böse Geister und ein dunkles Geheimnis um ein altes Haus und dessen ehemalige Bewohner. Leider nur sehr schwer zu sehen.

€dit: Wer sich für den klassischen Horrorfilm interessiert, der sei auf Ralf Ramges bisher unvollständiges Buch "Das Dokument des Grauens" hingewiesen (Meilensteine des Horrorfilms bis derzeit 1932). Umfangreicher, kompetenter und detaillierter als auf den bisherigen 800 Seiten (!) des Buches kann man sich kaum informieren (und es ist auch noch kostenlos: http://retro-park.de/ )

Wer es kürzer mag, dem sei Reclams "Filmgenres: Horrorfilm"[1] ans Herz gelegt. In kompetenten Besprechungen werden die Kinder der jeweiligen Zeit herausgestellt. Der Rest der Reihe ist übrigens genauso empfehlenswert.

[1] http://www.amazon.de/Horrorfilm-Ursula-Vos...1421&sr=8-8


----------



## busaku (28. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Gab es nichtmal nen Weihnachtsmann-Horror Film?^^ Hab ich letzens im *insert Elektronikfachmarkt mit dem Namen eines Planeten* bei den Restposten gesehen =D




Meinste den hier? http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/42159-Santa%B4s-Slay.html (Santa's Slay) 
Den fand ich persönlich mehr als bescheiden.. musste mir den damals in der Schule antun, als die Lehrer vor xMas keine Lust mehr auf Unterricht hatten und irgendwo verschwunden sind ^^


----------



## El Homer (28. Februar 2009)

Uncle Sam - I want you dead

Der is einfach nur schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Lustig zugleich...ein guter Film für einen Abend mit Freunden und viel Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (28. Februar 2009)

Also Lustige Horrorfilem kenn ich jetzt nur "Die Killerhand " keine ahnung obs bekannt ist 



Lg Cookie


----------



## Scub4 (28. Februar 2009)

Also was ich so kenne is neben Shaun of the Dead:

Peter Jackson´s Braindead (die Rasenmäherszene ist legendär)
Black Sheep
Fido-Gute tote sind schwer zu finden

gehen alle so in richtung Splatter-Horror-Komödie


und vllt Funny Games, auch wen der net wirklich horror ist


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> ....
> Peter Jackson´s Braindead (die Rasenmäherszene ist legendär)
> ....


Und somit nicht wirklich unbekannt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und somit nicht wirklich unbekannt.


War auch der erste Film, an welchen ich bei dem ThreadTitel gedacht habe. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braindead
Sollte man schauen, wenn man über diese Art von Filmen lachen kann.


----------



## El Homer (1. März 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> War auch der erste Film, an welchen ich bei dem ThreadTitel gedacht habe. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braindead
> Sollte man schauen, wenn man über diese Art von Filmen lachen kann.


Zitat von Wikipedia :"die Handlung des Splatter-Films kulminiert in einem ausgedehnten, äußerst blutigen Rasenmäher-Massaker, für das insgesamt 300 Liter Filmblut verwendet wurden"
Immer noch die geilste Info xD
Naja er is ja auch fast ausgerutscht beim Rasenmähen ^^


----------

